# Is "DEERTEXAS" lease guide a scam?



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

I have called dozens of leases off that website ( i am a paying member). The leases are almost all leased out yet still on the listings. I have called the same day as the listing and they are leased out.

What gives?

Another problem I have found is the "listing parties" are often middlemen or outfitters with unreasonable demands. One guy wanted the leasing group to insure both the landowner and himself ( a non-interested party) against liabilty. Now why would I need to insure someone who won't even be on the property? Or will he ?

Not very happy with that site for lease listings, I think I've been scammed.

DUNC


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

the guy that owns "DeerTexas" posts here under the same name. I'm sure you'll get a response. I think he was one of the many that got rooked by Dusty Barber - so I don't think he'd knowingly allow it on his site.


----------



## dreyes111 (Dec 28, 2004)

*hello:*

Scott Thrash at Deertexas is a standup guy. Ive worked with him and his site for a few leases. They get leased out fast because theres more hunters than there is land in Texas! its not Deertexas' fault for that. You get what you pay for. If you want to hunt south texas, you better bring your checkbook ready. Ive had many people get leases site unseen. Id advise you to save your money, and when you see a lease listed, jump on it. As far as liability issues...Scott has a liability waiver that works great, so no need for getting insurance.


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

Ok, thanks guys. Just getting antsy trying to find a lease. Leasing property sight unseen???? That's ballsy.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey Dunc, I'll give you a tip on looking for a lease. When you find one available that sounds good...you have to go look at immediately..I mean take off of work and go that day...because if you don't someone else is. You can't wait till you can find a buddy to go with you or wait till the weekend...the demand is too great for availble ranches...I have also found that most of the ranches out there make you deal with a middle man. We have a middleman on our place and sometimes it is a pain in the rear...but other times you will be glad you have him if he is a good guy. It might not be Deer Texas's fault they are still listed. I'm sure he has a ton of leases on his sight and if the landowner doesn't let him know they are leased out how would he be able to know to delete them. of course unless he calls every single ranch every day.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I get the feeling Scott is not one to bs or put another through bs if he can help it. Hope you find something. What's your price range and travel distance?


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

3 guys w/ sons, can add hunters if needed.$6-10,000. If larger land (1,000 acres+)we can come up w/ guys . Prefer S. texas for the quails.

Edit: Since we have the knowledge onboard here, how many acres of south texas brush do you realistically need for 3-5 guys? My only reference is a 3300 acres lease in Sutton County, south of Sonora. 11 guys and awhole lotta land. How big is 400 acres? Having reference problems here.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

My Dad, brother and I (rifle) hunted 350 acres south of Hebronville with plenty of elbow room. That was staying off of fence lines, and leaving alone 3-4 other huntable spots. We also had room allocated for a small camp.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

here are a couple of pics.. sure do miss that place.


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

Cutter said:


> My Dad, brother and I (rifle) hunted 350 acres south of Hebronville with plenty of elbow room. That was staying off of fence lines, and leaving alone 3-4 other huntable spots. We also had room allocated for a small camp.


Nice, that's good to hear.


----------



## Droptine (Dec 9, 2004)

Dunc said:


> How big is 400 acres? Having reference problems here.


640 acres is a square mile so 400 acres would be 5/8's of a square mile. Rule of thumb is an acre is 208 feet square.

Droptine


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

huh?

43,560 *square feet per acre* ...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

43560 square feet is roughly equal to a square that is 208' on each side. I understood what he meant


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

:cheers:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Yeah PatP!!!!

208 x 208 = 43,560


----------



## Seabiscuit (Jul 1, 2004)

use that up here my friend, and you will have landowners more confused than boy scout at Neverland LOL


----------



## elkhunter (Aug 11, 2004)

If your still looking for a s. Texas lease. Call Glen Pasak at 979-543-0378. Recently he had a 2000 ac and 1000 ac+ South of Hebronville.


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

Glen Pasek, NOTTTTTTT I got on a lease that he was in charge of 5 years ago. Talk about a SCAMMASTER, he is the best.


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

cj9271 said:


> Glen Pasek, NOTTTTTTT I got on a lease that he was in charge of 5 years ago. Talk about a SCAMMASTER, he is the best.


And that right there boys and girls is exactly what I hate about hunting in Texas. Leases are a nightmare.


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

*Scam??? Of course not.*

First, I want to thank those who stood up for me and DeerTexas.com here. I really appreciate it!

Dunc - Anyone who knows me knows that I would never do anything underhanded or try to rip anyone off. DeerTexas.com offers a 100% money back guarantee to anyone who feels that our servive is not worthy. I've never had to give a refund to anyone since offering the guarantee. (See terms of guarantee at http://www.deertexas.com/guarantee.html .)

If you are having difficulty with any service, the best solution is to go to the source. If you don't get satisfactory response, THEN go slam em on a public forum. I don't remember ever hearing a complaint from you. If you had contacted me, I would've worked with you to solve the problem. Since you chose this route instead, I'll address it here in public.

As you already know if you've been paying attention, new leases are added to, and removed from, our website everyday. We do not make them up. The information is for real and is new. We spend thousand of dollars in advertising and countless man hours every year to ensure you get the very best and most current hunting lease information available.

You said, "I have called dozens of leases off that website ( i am a paying member). The leases are almost all leased out yet still on the listings. I have called the same day as the listing and they are leased out."

First, we have close to 500 lease listings at DeerTexas.com with approximately half of those being year-round leases. Contrary to your claim, they are not "almost all leased out." A more accurate statement might have been that a few that you have called on recently in your price range were no longer available.

Dunc, we can't read minds. If a landowner doesn't inform us his lease is taken and hunters fail to alert us as well, we don't remove the ad. All it takes by either party is a quick email and that ad is promptly and permanently removed from our records. Both hunters and landowners are generally good about letting us know, but not always. We purge everything after 6 months whether we get notified or not.

Since you claim to have called "dozens that were unavailable and you feel as if you've "been scammed," I'm going to make you an offer. Let me know which 24 listings (minimum) are no longer available right now and I will not only refund the cost of your membership, I'll extend it for another year. The only catch is that you've got 24 hours to do it in. I'm sending you a private email to the email address you joined DeerTexas.com with to inform you of this offer in a timely manner. I will confirm each ad you give me to ensure accuracy. I will then post the exact number you give me here for all to see. Truth is all I seek. I'm sure the truth will be suitable to you as well.

If you contact an advertiser who makes demands of you that you feel is unreasonable, kindly thank him for his time and hang up. People have different requirements. Some might want you to carry a liability policy, some might not want you to drink alcohol, still others might not want your 4 wheelers in their pastures. Find something that fits and don't blame the ones that don't. FYI - All NRA members automatically have $10,000 in liablity insurance. I encourage you to join that org in the event you're not already a member.

We don't discriminate against advertisers. In an effort to provide as much usefull information as possible, we post ads for indivual landowners, outfitters and yes, lease brokers. Brokers are a fact of life. They're not all bad. Some are very good. If you don't want to use one, don't. Glen Pasak (also G&L Cattle Co.) happens to be a broker and has nothing available at this time. You can find out more about certain outfitters and brokers by checking the "Feedback Forum" on our message board at http://www.deertexas.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi . Do a search on a name you might be concerned about, or simply ask the board members there. You may find something useful.

Finally, you say that you prefer South Texas for the quail. Expect to pay $2,500/gun + for anything decent south of I-10, with $3500 - $5000/gun being more realistic. There are exceptions, but that's the rule. As some have suggested here, you've gotta be quick to land an exception. You're not the only hunter looking and if you snooze, you lose. BTW - you just missed a great looking lease in Matagorda County (pretty close to you). It was for 4 guns at $750 gun, year-round. It was on and gone in two (2) days.

Please don't hesitate to contact ME if you need anything else. I will go out of my way to help you. I can be reached most anytime at 254 666-9239. Thank you for listening, and I'll be looking forward to seeing your list. Email it to me asap at [email protected].

Good hunting, all.
Scott Thrash-


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Just like I figured, no bs'ng from Scott. 

I think it would be best to finish this out in email and not aired out here. Scott has made his counterpoint enough for all of us to see his integrity and Dunc will work it out if he needs to.


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Just like I figured, no bs'ng from Scott.
> 
> I think it would be best to finish this out in email and not aired out here. Scott has made his counterpoint enough for all of us to see his integrity and Dunc will work it out if he needs to.


If private email is how Dunc prefers to handle it, that certainly works for me. We'll see. Thanks again!!


----------



## dreyes111 (Dec 28, 2004)

*leases:*

There are three names to run from when looking for south texas deer leases: 
Glen Pasek
David Tatch
Matt Tapia

Those guys are major scammers. How do I know? Many landowners have told me they've ripped them off, had hunters ripped off etc....In fact, a hunter is currently suing Matt Tapia and David Tatch for ripping them off and not paying landowners in Zapata. I lease out properties looking to be fair with hunters. I have a job. I dont need to be scamming people for money. Those guys are known to gouge the heck out of hunters. I have news for them.... Im leasing out properties as a hobby for hunters to put those scammers out of business. Heck in Jim Hogg and Duval Counties, David Tatch and Matt Tapia are wanted men! They really have a bad name in those parts.


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

Dude calm down. Sorry my post title was poorly worded but I was just obviously a newbie at the dear lease chase down. I was corrected and stated so. I mean you or your site no harm.It is tough and you have to be on the ball, I get it. I need no refund.

Dunc:brew:


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

Dunc - As I said privately, let me know if you ever have difficulty getting a landowner to return your call or answer your email. I sometimes have additional contact info not posted to the site. Also, I'd be grateful if you'd let me know what leases you contacted that were no longer availble. Having leases posted that have already been filled doesn't do any of us any good. All I need is a short & sweet email and I promise it'll be taken care of promptly.

Thanks!
Scott-


----------

